# Uh oh, crazy picture!



## Pisis (Mar 20, 2006)

Just sent to me by a freind of mine... He says: "the black things are the shadows, the white things are the camels."
It's surely some kind of an optical fallacy but I still don't get it...
Anyone can explain this?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2006)

it's not that amazing, the pic's obviously been taken from above with the sun low down creating long shadows.........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep, looks cool though...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Simple but effective.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh, now I see it! Damn!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2006)

Cool looking pic though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2006)

Pisis, ur avatar is making me motion-sick dude.... The cat looks spastic..... LMFAO....


----------



## Erich (Mar 20, 2006)

hmmm kittie on acid ? Pisis what have you been droppin on the floor man ? shame on you


----------



## Henk (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL LOL.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2006)

Heres my impression of Pisis.....


----------



## Henk (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, now then the joint that guy is smoking is massive. I am sure as hell glad I am not him.

Henk


----------



## Erich (Mar 20, 2006)

Pisis you've been to central America correct ?  yeah they thought that big pipe you were smokin was a musical instrument alright ............

cool dude ! 8) where the hash ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2006)

> where the hash ?


In his sock Erich, just like it ALWAYS is....


> the joint that guy is smoking is massive.


Thats not a joint Henk, thats a water bong....

This is a joint....


----------



## Erich (Mar 20, 2006)

yeah watch me rip it up on I-5 in my Mazerratti after I toke the rest of this shit


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2006)

Dude, u smoke that whole thing and the only place ur going is to the floor....


----------



## Erich (Mar 20, 2006)

no kidding, must be a special blend of herbs and spices mixed with some bad .......... well lets just say doobie. ah but the bozo has car keys in hand for the big one


----------



## Erich (Mar 20, 2006)

holy crap Les, is that OJ toking that pole ?? 

~ the white guy next to him is counting it down till he passes out .........~


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, remember Cheech and Chongs Up In Smoke???

"Its mostly Mowie-Wowie, but its got some Labrador...."


----------



## Erich (Mar 20, 2006)

unfortunately yes I do ........... 8) hey man, you got em, smoke em


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2006)

That was a good movie.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 20, 2006)

Grrrrrrrrrreat thread!

Not.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> LOL, remember Cheech and Chongs Up In Smoke???



Yeah, maan. Just saw it a few days ago, maan. Nice dreams, maan. That's crazy, maan.


Les, you can use these pictures to refresh my "profile" in the MugShots Thread...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2006)

You pothead!


----------

